# General > Reunions >  House of Morven Reunion

## North Highland College

It's been almost 21 years since the North Highland College UHI's House of Morven first opened its doors to staff and students of the hair, beauty and hospitality industry.  To celebrate this landmark, the House of Morven would like to invite all past staff and students to the House of Morven Reunion.

We will be kicking the party off from 14:00 on *Monday 1st June*, enjoy a BBQ, catch up and our 'times gone back display' to see how far the College has come (you might find some photos of yourself that Helen Campbell has had stashed for this day specially!)

To keep up-to-date with the party planning please join the *House of Morven Facebook* group and add your own memorabilia of your student journey.  Whether you studied cookery, hospitality, hair or beauty we want to hear from you!  Get in touch now and email us at *nhcmarketing@uhi.ac.uk* for more information.

----------

